# Oh, how I love my dog!! (random pics)



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Just wanted to share some of my favorite recent pics!!


Honestly...Max gets into so much...I forget what food item this was exactly...











My Max settling down for a nap and then sleeping....My heart swells looking at these two pics!!



















Max likes to hold things in his mouth when he's resting...he's so cute and he looks sooooo content in this picture, don't you think?










And last but not least.... ahhhhhhh, comfy couch!!










Oh, how I love my dog!!!!!!


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

So adorable!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Max is so cute...Chester likes to sleep with his stuffies too. Looks like maybe your son dropped his ice cream on Max's head.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I think Max keeps you well entertained with his antics. Great batch of pictures. I love the on of him snoozing on the couch.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

What's not to love? Max is a real cutie!!!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

janine - it does look like melty ice cream doesn't it? Hmm, if it comes to me I'll let you know. 
to the rest of you, thanks, I think he's the cutest golden ever  but I admit I'm biased!! 
I just got new batteries so I'm going to be taking more and more pictures!!! I have soooo many pics of him I think my computer is going to go into a meltdown saving them all!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Those are some sweet pictures of Max. He is a handsome boy.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

My Lincoln, more so than Austin, likes to hold things in his mouth all of the time...especially before he goes to sleep and when he gets up. 

I guess in this photo, they couldn't decide who should get it so both fell asleep with a piece of their comfy toy in their mouths.....


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

That last picture is soooooooooooo good!!!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Max is adorable! Love the last picture to!  I can understand why you love him!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Awwww...Max looks so cute melting into that chair!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

awwww, super cute!! thanks for sharing!!



Laurie said:


> My Lincoln, more so than Austin, likes to hold things in his mouth all of the time...especially before he goes to sleep and when he gets up.
> 
> I guess in this photo, they couldn't decide who should get it so both fell asleep with a piece of their comfy toy in their mouths.....


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Max is absolutely adorable!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

max is so adorable!!!Last one is a hit!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Adorable! Happy pup.


----------

